# Where to find Stromectol spot on in the US?



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I've been looking online to purchase the all in one treatment for mites/parasites/worms. I know the UK folks on here call it Ivermectin but I think I'm finding it called Stromectol in the US and I can't figure out where I can order it. Is it only available by a veterinarian or should I be trying to find some other comparable product? I'm trying to find the spot on variety.

What do all you US breeders use or am I able to order it from the UK according to regulations?


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

Stromectol is the prescription form of ivermectin for use in humans.

For the mice, you should look at a local feed/farm supply store or Tractor Supply, in the area with the horse and cattle medication. TSC here carries it under the name Ivomec and it comes in an injectable form and a topical form. My totally local feed store carries a generic called Promectin. Regular Promectin is injectable; Promectin B is topical.

Just remember, it's dosed for cattle, so you have to dilute it down so to the correct dose down for mice. I don't use it on my mice, but I think I remember seeing Rhasputin post how to dose it for mice.. but I couldn't wrong about that.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Iver-on! Can't beat it.
Tractor Supply carries it, as well as other feed stores.

Iver on is 5 parts water to 1 part medication when you dilute it for mice.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome! I go to Tractor Supply every other weekend it seems because of our other farm animals. I get the Aspen chips from there too.

I believe I apply a drop of the mixture/dilution between their shoulder blades. Do I need to let it dry before putting them back in with cage mates that will try to lick it? I plan to treat the entire colony just because I know none of them ever received it before.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It's fine to eat. So no, you don't need to let it dry.

I just spray mine down. They don't especially like it, lol, but it gets it everywhere, and i like to get it in their bedding a bit too, so they walk around in it and get it all over themselves.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, that will be so easy to do! Thanks again I appreciate both of your response.


----------

